# LVIV | Projects & Construction



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Lviv is the biggest city in Western Ukraine and is better known by it's architectural heritage and touristic attractions. But there are also some new constructions which will be shown in this thread.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Forum Lviv Trade Center*

Forum Lviv is now under construction at Kulisha/Pid Dubom Streets. It's gross floor area is 69 000 sq. m., 3 floors, 620 parking places, . Scheduled completion date - 2015.

Render









Floor plan









Today's update



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104518496#post104518496


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Galileo office building is placed near the city center at Franko Street. 

Renders


















Today's update


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential complex at Boykivska Street

First 2 buildings are completed.













































Building #3 is topped out, #4 is just started


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Kyivstar office building U/C*

Office building of one of Ukrainian cell-phone operator Kyivstar is under construction at Gorodotska Street 226.








photo - *pyvovarcyk*









https://www.facebook.com/ChaplinskyyAssociates


----------



## Adiks (Jun 22, 2003)

Tushkan said:


> Galileo office building is placed near the city center at Franko Street.
> 
> Renders
> 
> ...


The night render got me screaming in in my mind "OH Wow, nice!!!", but then I saw the daylight render and... "Oh no, NO!!" I hope that so highly reflective glass is just bad rendering, and the panels will not look like toilet panels, cuz its got so much potential. Anyway, I really like that red residental building. Very British alike. I hope to see more coming! :cheers:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Adiks said:


> The night render got me screaming in in my mind "OH Wow, nice!!!", but then I saw the daylight render and... "Oh no, NO!!" I hope that so highly reflective glass is just bad rendering, and the panels will not look like toilet panels, cuz its got so much potential. Anyway, I really like that red residental building. Very British alike. I hope to see more coming! :cheers:


I hope they will use good materials for that office building. 
What about those red (brown)) residential buildings - they are one of my favourite new buildings)


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Roadworks at Sichovych Striltsiv Street with installation of bycicle path.



pyvovarcyk said:


> *Січових Стрільців
> *


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832114&page=558



Шмід;104239055 said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=104239055


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Radist Street construction is about to start. Planned to be finished at the end of 2014.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential at Ternopilska Street U/C. Consist of buildings 10-17 floors high.

Renderings


















Updates


















First building of the complex is near completion


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Matrix business center at Sadova Street will be the headquarters of IT-company SoftServe

Render









Interior renders





















































Chaplinskyy & Associates

Today's updates


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

great thread about best and most beautiful city in Ukraine 

I'll be watching it for sure :cheers:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

k% said:


> great thread about best and most beautiful city in Ukraine
> 
> I'll be watching it for sure :cheers:


You welcome! Hope You'll like it))


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Ukrainian Catholic University campus*

Ukrainian Catholic University campus is under construction at Stryiska Street close to the Stryiskyi park. Sheduled completion date is 2020. Now trere is completed dormitory (Kallman McKinnel & Wood Architects) and multifunctional building under construction. Also a few weeks ago there was a presentation of Lybrary building project by Stefan Behnisch.

Masterplan









Renderings


















Dormitory











андрійко;102297778 said:


>


Multifunctional building











Vovka said:


>











http://chaplinskyy.com/projects/project_details/?project_id=282

And rendering of planned Lybrary building









More photos available here -
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1365495&page=9


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Logistic center of Julius Blum Gmbh at Zelena Street.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Lukasha Street. 16 floors building with penthouse and pool on the top.

Render









Current view of construction site


















Expected height from the close by...









...and as it will be seen from Vysokyi Zamok (on the left)









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550699&page=8


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

Post some revitalization projects instead of these ugly commies like this Lukasha street!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

thompsongda said:


> Post some revitalization projects instead of these ugly commies like this Lukasha street!


Ok, I'll post them too)


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Renovation of old building at Virmenska Street.
Before -









After -


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Another renovations at the city center



андрійко;104666117 said:


> Шевченка
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pyvovarcyk said:


> вже скінчили





Tushkan said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=883216&page=52


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

those restoration are excellent!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

It's more about transport, but... There was a presentayion of new tram by Electron today.


ffddaa90 said:


> http://ipress.ua/photo/u_lvovi_ziys...ukrainskyy_nyzkopidlogovyy_tramvay_22422.html


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Proposed office tower at Kulparkivska Street by RazielArch.
http://www.razielarch.com/project.asp?proId=29


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Renovation of public space at Galytska Square







































































http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Groundworks at Eurobasket-2015 arena close to tha Lviv Airport. Project will be released later.




































Earlier photo from far away.








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474241&page=17


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Roadworks at Gorodotska Street


stadion.lviv.ua said:


> Городоцька


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104922568#post104922568


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Oberig residential complex at Pogulyanka Street


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Renovated fortification tower with hotel inside.


----------



## 676882 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool)) Really nice projects indeed


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Some completed commercial buildings*

Inter-City trade-office center at Chornovola avenue.




































Newer Inter-City at Chervonoi Kalyny avenue.




































King Kross Leopolis at Stryiska street. GFA 105000 sq. m.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Opera-Passage trade center in renovated old building close to the Opera Theatre
View from Svobody avenue.









Back facade seen from Kurbasa street.









Interiors.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Residential complex at Morshinska street*

First building topped out.














































[URL="http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudova-m-lviv-vul-morshinska-copy[/URL] construction started.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Pasichna street 33 (U/C)


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Roadworks at Gorodotska street



Alexeco said:


> *НОВИНИ З ЛЬВІВСЬКИХ ВУЛИЦЬ:*
> 
> Ось для чого залишили частину бруківки біля Магнусу на Городоцький - під склад матеріалів:
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832114&page=577


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential at Ternopilska Street U/C. Consist of buildings 10-17 floors high.

Rendering









Recent update.








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591022&page=3


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Some mansions and private houses*

Yaneva Street





































Boykivska street


Shulc said:


>


Chygyrynska street



















Ternopilska street


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Diplomat-Park residential complex. Project os John Seifert Architects





































http://www.seifert-architects.com.ua/ukr/habitation/Lvov_Shevchenko.html


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Lviv Eurobasket-2015 arena


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Roadworks il Lviv*

Sitchovych Striltsiv street


Tushkan said:


> Січових Стрільців


Gorodotska street


Tushkan said:


> Городоцька


Shevchenko street and new connection between Gorodotska street and Shevchenko street


Tushkan said:


> Розв'язка


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Some new restorations


андрійко;105713454 said:


> Fedorova street
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Matrix office building


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Lukasha street.


Tushkan said:


> Сьогоднішні фото зблизька.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ukrainian Catholic Univercity campus



Romashka01 said:


> *УКУ* (Український католицький університет) у Львові - єдиний католицький університет на пострадянському просторі.
> УКУ є спадкоємцем Греко-Католицької Богословської Академії, яку заснував у Львові Митрополит Андрей Шептицький, та Українського Католицького Університету, який заснував у Римі Патріярх Йосиф Сліпий. В УКУ два факультети, що складаються з 9 кафедр, вісім науково-дослідних інститутів. Працює 105 викладачів, з них 40 з науковими ступенями доктора чи кандидата наук.
> 
> Університет також дає своїм студентам здатність бути ефективними у бізнесовому і практичному світі. Львівська бізнес-школа УКУ стала першим навчальним закладом в Україні, де запровадили навчальну програму, яка поєднує технологічну і бізнес-освіту (MS in Technology Management). Для молодих, амбітних та творчих людей
> ...












Church U/C


Vovka said:


>


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Galileo office building. Glass installation started. 


















Утеплюють мінватою


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Some cheap looking projects here and there but overall the quality seems to be improving, keep it up.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Forum Lviv is now under construction at Kulisha/Pid Dubom Streets. It's gross floor area is 69 000 sq. m., 3 floors, 620 parking places, . Scheduled completion date - 2015.

Render











Neekeri said:


>





Neekeri said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623952&page=9


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Galileo office building


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Forum Lviv is now under construction at Kulisha/Pid Dubom Streets. It's gross floor area is 69 000 sq. m., 3 floors, 620 parking places, . Scheduled completion date - 2015.

Render









Today's photos. Tower crane under installation.


Tushkan said:


> Форум сьогодні в центрі уваги))



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623952&page=9


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Religious center by Mario Botta at Lincoln street.


Neekeri said:


> Лінкольна.
> 
> Маріо Ботта
> 
> ...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Roadworks at Zamarstynivska and Bogdana Khmelnytskogo streets.


romanpadlyak said:


> Замарстинівська => Хмельницького сьогодні, 21.11.2013


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Eurobasket-2015 arena U/C*

Render


























http://www.pohlyad.com/news/n/25717

GFA - 24489 sq. m.
Capasity - 6000 (basketball), 6600 (concerts)
600 parking places 

Today's update








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474241&page=20


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Forum Lviv is now under construction at Kulisha/Pid Dubom Streets. It's gross floor area is 69 000 sq. m., 3 floors, 620 parking places, . Scheduled completion date - 2015.

Render









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1623952&page=9


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Roadworks at Gorodotska street.



Alexeco said:


> *НОВИНИ З ЛЬВІВСЬКИХ ВУЛИЦЬ*
> *
> ГОРОДОЦЬКА СТАНОМ НА 10.30*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832114&page=704


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Lukasha Street. 16 floors building with penthouse and pool on the top.

Render









Current view of construction site












































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550699&page=10


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Hotel at Gorodotska street.



























http://zelemin-art.com/portfolio.php?lang=1&id=33


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Galileo office building


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Bollards installation at Beryndy street.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Berezhanska street, Sykhiv district, 16 floors U/C. 









That side looks very strange for me.


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

uke:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

New trade center at Chornovola ave.









Renovated building at Shevchenko ave.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Forum Lviv is now under construction at Kulisha/Pid Dubom Streets. It's gross floor area is 69 000 sq. m., 3 floors, 620 parking places, . Scheduled completion date - 2015.

Render









Updates from 21-12-2013


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Leopolis Mall U/C

Construction start - 2007
Gross floor area - 96 000 sq. m.
Floors -2
parking places - 1700


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Washington street U/C.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Arena for Eurobasket-2015 U/C

















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474241&page=20


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ukrainian Catholic University campus.


Shulc said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1365495&page=11


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Lukasha Street










Updates













































At the panorama








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550699&page=10


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential complex at Boykivska street



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1114535&page=14


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential complex at Morshinska street


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Renovated top of the Ratusha tower.


Romashka01 said:


> північна та західна частина готові


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Soviet building at Smal-Stotskogo street renovated into business center.


Tushkan said:


> Технопарк


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Much better than before!
More renovations!!!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Much better than before!


Are You talking about Ratusha's renovations?


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Office building at Shevchenko street (project).


Shulc said:


> ТОЦ на Шевченка, возможно одна из очередей МФК Дипломат Парк
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Pasichna street U/C.





























Ostap19 said:


> Пасічна


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Forum Lviv is now under construction at Kulisha/Pid Dubom Streets. It's gross floor area is 69 000 sq. m., 3 floors, 620 parking places, . Scheduled completion date - 2015.

Render





















































http://novobudovy.com/torhovi-tsent...rum-m-lviv-vul-kulisha-pid-dubom#.UubIt_tc6M8


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Forum Lviv is now under construction at Kulisha/Pid Dubom Streets. It's gross floor area is 69 000 sq. m., 3 floors, 620 parking places, . Scheduled completion date - 2015.
> 
> Render


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Galileo business center 









Ось ця частина фасаду дещо розчаровує, в т.ч. і монотонним членуванням на однакові прямокутники.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Arena for Eurobasket-2015.


Sergij86 said:


> почали класти опалубку під перекриття
> 
> неділя але роботи йдуть.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111054251#post111054251


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Project of industrial park at Ryasne-2 district.


Sergij86 said:


> здається цього відео тут ще не було
> 
> "Рясне 2 індустріальний парк"


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Glyboka street U/C


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Lukasha street U/C









At the city panorama as seen from Vysokyi Zamok.









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550699&page=10


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Office building at Zamarstynivska street.








http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/177488.html


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Forum Lviv trade center under construction at Kulisha/Pid Dubom Streets. It's gross floor area is 69 000 sq. m., 3 floors, 620 parking places, . Scheduled completion date - 2015.










































































































































































































































http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/185983.html


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Forum Lviv trade center under construction at Kulisha/Pid Dubom Streets. It's gross floor area is 69 000 sq. m., 3 floors, 620 parking places, . Scheduled completion date - 2015.










As seen from Ratusha tower


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Tram line extension from city center to the Sykhiv district. Construction just started.


















































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739850&page=8


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential complex at Stryiska street, 195 (proposed)



_Hawk_ said:


> Новий проект від архітекторів ЖК "Комфорт Таун" та "Республіка"
> 
> 
> *ЖК по вул. Стрийська, 195 *
> ...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Radist' street U/C.



Shulc said:


> Радість


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Forum Lviv trade center under construction at Kulisha/Pid Dubom Streets. It's gross floor area is 69 000 sq. m., 3 floors, 620 parking places, . Scheduled completion date - 2015.




































http://novobudovy.com/torhovi-tsent...rum-m-lviv-vul-kulisha-pid-dubom#.VDGr3vmSzoY


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Lukasha street U/C


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Tram line extension from city center to the Sykhiv district. Construction just started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























































Більше тут -
http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/214617.html


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Matrix office center (Softserve headquarters) completed.


andriykо;117728109 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Chaplinsky...2745950120468/773205446074512/?type=1&theater


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Office center at Naukova street (project).



SashOk said:


> ОФИСНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКС ПО УЛ. НАУЧНОЙ ВО Г. ЛЬВОВ
> 
> 
> 
> ...





























http://optima-plaza.com.ua/novi-proekty/


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Leopolis trade center U/C












































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1660350&page=12


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Galileo business center


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Matrix business center at Sadova Street is the headquarters of IT-company SoftServe. Completed.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Leopolis trade center U/C


Video update.


gorodok said:


> запощу ще й сюди...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Hotel at Gorodotska street.


Sergij86 said:


> завершують фасадні роботи
> 
> хостел вул.Городоцька


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Glyboka street U/C


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Lukasha street 2, 14 floors U/C


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Multifunctional complex at Ugorska street (prep.)

Dominant Plaza office building, completed. Hosts East European Nestle headquarters. 









Another 16-floors office building - (prep.)









Residential building, 18 floors (prep.)


















Renovation or old plant building into trade center.


























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1777457


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Flowers of Lviv residentian complex (prep.)


Shulc said:


> Загальний рендер ЖК
> 
> 
> 
> ...











http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1777464


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential complex at Ternopilska street.


Tushkan said:


> http://novobudovy.com/ru/novobudovy/novobudova-m-lviv-vul-ternopilska-novij-lviv#.VHIT8PmUdH9


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Hostel at Gorodotska street.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Matrix business center at Sadova Street is the headquarters of IT-company SoftServe. Completed.


Interiors completed.


Vovka said:


> Садова, типу фсьо
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> Commercial center Legenda-Class at Shevchenko street U/C


Current update.


LBS said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.710045279067481.1073741858.551614911577186&type=3


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Galileo business center


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Manhattan residential complex at Oleny Stepanivny street (prep.)


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Galileo business center. There is an information that finally it will be a hotel.
Night view is a bit different that on visualizations


















And some photos from inside.


Publizista said:


> через розташування і трамвай, власник витрачає багато коштів на шумопоглинаючі матеріали
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Leopolis trade center renamed into Victoria Garden U/C


















Наразі не знаю, чи планують вони тут якесь, але якщо ні, то ця велика гола площа буде виглядати досить-таки унило. 









На візуалках дерева були. Побачимо, що буде в реалі.



































http://novobudovy.com/torhovi-tsentry/torhovi-tsentry-lvova/trc-leopolis#.VINs7TGUdH8


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Commercial center Legenda-Class at Shevchenko street U/C











Shulc said:


> https://www.facebook.com/climateservice.com.ua?fref=photo


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Galileo business center.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Lukasha street 2, 14 floors U/C


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Victoria-Garden trade center


Tushkan said:


>


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Galileo business center.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Zarytskyh street (U/C just started)


Shulc said:


> новобудова, Зарицьких


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential complex at Stryiska street.



_Hawk_ said:


> * ЖК по вул. Стрийська 195*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential complex at Pasichna street.



_Hawk_ said:


> *ЖК по вул. Пасічна 133*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woolkid (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh my, stryiska street complex looks Like a good example of northern Europe architecture. Please keep us updated on that!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Woolkid said:


> Oh my, stryiska street complex looks Like a good example of northern Europe architecture. Please keep us updated on that!


I'll show updates for sure And how do You like Pasichna street conplex?


----------



## Woolkid (Mar 18, 2015)

*@Tushkan*

I like a lot that they planned some space for leisure in Pasichna. The architecture is elegant. I am wondering how will the green colour look like on the classy facades. It will depend a lot on the materials used I guess. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Villa Magnolia residential complex at Pasichna street 150. Site preparations. Completion date - 2018.































































http://magnoliya.lviv.ua/


----------



## ophizer (Oct 18, 2010)

these renders look pretty good, but what will the reality really be like?

isn't the local custom to let your inner "artiste" run wild and to glass these bad boys up in every which way, style and color that the occupant desires


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

America residential complex. 14-16 floors. Prep.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

Where comes the name from?


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

JanVL said:


> Where comes the name from?


From the developer's fantasy They like to name their projects like that. Previously it was painters - Andy Warhol, Renoire etc. Later on - geografical names like Great Britain or America.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Ibis Hotel at Franka street. Completed 2015.



Shulc said:


> Ібіс - http://kuplukvartiru.com.ua/forum/budivnytstvo-u-lvovi-stroytelstvo-vo-lvove/12-budivnytstvo-u-lvovi-stroytelstvo-vo-lvove?start=84#3058


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Forum-Lviv trade center has opened (but without completed surrounded territory)





























































































































http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/308483.html


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

UCU Library



Shulc said:


>


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Office building at Naukova street.



Shulc said:


> БЦ, Наукова
> 
> оновлені рендери (за посиланням більше)


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential complex City of Grass (proposed)



greka80 said:


> ЖК "Місто трав"


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Office building at Naukova street


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Tushkan said:


> The Ukrainian Catholic University (UCU), located in Lviv, Ukraine is the first Catholic university to be opened in the former Soviet Union, with a mission to provide an open, progressive and democratic learning environment for its students and the surrounding community. The UCU has various goals. It wants to make the university accessible to the public and at the same time serve as a role model for higher education in post-soviet Ukraine, a private university accessible to the public.
> 
> The university is currently building a new campus. At the heart of this campus will be the information and education center, which will include a library for the humanities, academic and research spaces, and public spaces that serve the community.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

New public space with a skate-park at Bogdana Khmelnitskogo street.







































































http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/327990.html


----------



## tunejadzec (Feb 16, 2016)

nice projects!


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Optima-Plaza office building U/C.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential complex at Lypynskogo street (preparaion)



Shulc said:


> Думаю, варто створти гілку
> 
> ЖК 5th AVENUE, Липинського
> http://novobudovy.com/novobudovy/novobudovy-lvova/5-avenu-lviv


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential complex at Malogoloskivska street.


stadion.lviv.ua said:


> Avalon Comfort на Малоголосківській
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential building at Gorodnytska street.



Shulc said:


> проект на Городницькій
> http://kuplukvartiru.com.ua/forum-n...sti-lvova/285-novobudovy-lvova?start=156#4216


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Residential complex America - 16 fl (U/C)


























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1912164


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

UCU library (U/C)












































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1365495&page=17


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Long time since previous update Here are some new projects.

Forum Apartments. 4-13 floors. Preparations.



Kuprovskyi said:


> *Від творців Торгового центру FORUM LVIV!*
> 
> Наші архітектори створили для Вас житло, яке не буде схоже на жодне інше, але водночас планування квартири настільки вдало розроблене, що Ви одразу зможете оцінити комфортність та затишок свого нового помешкання. FORUM APARTMENTS – це житло в центрі міста з архітектурою, яка увібрала в себе кращі світові тенденції і над створенням якого працювала група архітекторів, яка включає в себе архітектора Торгового центру Forum Lviv та архітектора - дизайнера інтер’єрів з визнаним ім’ям в світі та багаторічною практикою роботи в США і збудованими об’єктами на всіх континентах.
> 
> ...














[email protected] said:


> на даний момент триває демонтаж тих одноповерхових приміщень


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943465


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

America residential complex


























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1912164


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Caramelle residential complex (project)



_Hawk_ said:


> *ЖК "Карамель"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Optima-Plaza business center (U/C)



[email protected] said:


> Наукова





Tushkan said:


> Оптіма-Плаза


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Timelapse of Vivtoria-Gardens shopplng mall construction.


----------



## mietni (Jan 17, 2011)

The constrution duration was was very long. Were there any financial problems?

I really love Forum Apartments and America residential complex:cheers:


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

mietni said:


> The constrution duration was was very long. Were there any financial problems?


Yes, the were stopped because of financial crizis for a couple of years and were looking for new investors.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Baker-Street residential complex at Pekarska street


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Library of Ukrainian Catholic University (U/C)







































































http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/432488.html


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Forum Apartments


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Concept of reconstruction of square near central railway station has been presented few days ago.








































































Current conditions


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

UCU Library has been opened yesterday.

























































































































































More photos here -
https://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/468906.html


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*City residential complex, 21 floor, U/C*























































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957030&page=10


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Avalon Up, 27 floors, prep*

del


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

*Avalon Up, 27 floors, prep*

Mixed use complex with office and residential towers at Chervonoi Kalyny avenue (Sykhiv district).






















































Surroundings


----------



## mietni (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's some project prepared for Lviv by polish design studio Pole Architekci, but i don't know where exacly it will stand


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

Leopol Town. Residential complex at Stryiska street. U/C.













































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1901686&page=15


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Forum Apartments* 

*U/C*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Optima Plaza*

*Complete*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Pasichnyi*


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Avalon Flex* *| U/C* 



































ЖК Avalon Flex, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Авалон Флекс (вул. Топольна, 4) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Refurbished architectural monument for offices:



































*


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Greenville House* *| U/C* 


























ЖК Greenville House, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Грінвіль Хаус (вул. Княгині Ольги, 100б) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Resident Hall* *| U/C* 




































ЖК Resident Hall, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Резидент Хол (вул. Городоцька, 226а) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*vul. Zamarstynivska, 134a* *| U/C* 



































ЖК вул. Замарстинівська, 134а, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК вул. Замарстинівська, 134а на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Avalon Holiday* *| U/C*



































ЖК Avalon Holiday, Сокільники — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Авалон Холідей (вул. Проектована, вул. Героїв Майдану) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*OBRIY3* *| U/C* 












































ЖК OBRIY3, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про Обрій 3 (вул. Малоголосківська) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Pictorial* *| U/C*
































ЖК Pictorial, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про Пікторіал (вул. Володимира Великого, 2а) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Avalon Time* *| U/C* 
































ЖК Avalon Time, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Авалон Тайм (вул. Липинського, 27) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Svitanok* *| U/C* 
































ЖК Світанок, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про Свитанок (вул. Пимоненка, 18) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Пасічний / Pasichnyi


























































ЖК Пасічний, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Пасічний (вул. Пасічна, 133-3, 171) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua













ЖК Пасічний, Львів


Житловий масив Пасічний - продаж квартир 4 черга від забудовника Ваш Дім. Ціна від: 23900 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Семицвіт (Semytsvit)








































ЖК Семицвіт, Львів


Продаж квартир в ЖК Семицвіт м. Львів від забудовника Інтергал Буд по вул. Шевченка 60. Ціна від: 27200 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Еко-дім на Надійній (Eko-Dim na Nadiyniy, literal translation: Eco-House on Nadiyna Street), U/C

























































ЖК Еко Дім на Надійній, Львів


Продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника Еко Дім по вул. Зелена - Надійна в м. Львів. ціна від: 28880 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Грінвуд-4 (Greenwood-4), Briuchovychi (Lviv suburb), U/C

















































ЖК Грінвуд-4, Брюховичі


Продаж квартир від забудовника Брюховичі в ЖК Грінвуд 4. Ціна від: 17000 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Avalon Up, U/C

























ЖК Avalon Up, Львів


ЖК Avalon Up (Авалон Ап) Львів - Продаж квартир в новобудові на Сихові від забудовника Авалон інк. Ціна від: 32500 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Feel House, U/C

































ЖК FEEL HOUSE, Львів


ЖК FEEL HOUSE Львів - продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника Лев Девелопмент. ціна від: 39495 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Avalon Flex, U/C

























ЖК Avalon Flex, Львів


ЖК Авалон Флекс Львів - Продаж квартир в новобудові на Топольній 4 від забудовника Авалон. Ціна від: 24500 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Avalon Yard, U/C









































ЖК Avalon Yard, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про Авалон Ярд (вул. Замарстинівська, 76) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Леополь Таун (Leopol Town), U/C
































ЖК Леополь Таун, Львів


Продаж квартир від забудовника по вул. Стрийській в ЖК Леополь Таун. Ціна від: 19500 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com













ЖК Леополь Таун, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Leopol Town (вул. Стрийська, 195) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Greenville Park Lviv, U/C









































ЖК Greenville Park Lviv, Львів


ЖК Greenville Park Lviv (Грінвіль Парк) - Продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника Грінвіль. Ціна від: 24300 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com













ЖК Greenville Park Lviv, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Грінвіль Парк Львів (вул. Замарстинівська, 170) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Малоголосківські Пагорби (Malogoloskivski Pagorby)
Photos by Yuriy Bobak


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Мечникова — Левицького (Mechnikova- Levitskogo street), U/C

































Новобудова, Львів, Мечникова - Левицького


Продаж квартир від забудовника Новий Львів в новобудові по вул. Мечникова. Ціна від: 30650 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com













ЖК вул. Мечникова, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК вул. Мечникова на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Family House (stupid name, I know, but that's the way sometimes new housing estates are called in Ukraine)









































ЖК Family House, Львів


ЖК Family House Львів - продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника Галжитлобуд. ціна від: 24000 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Silent Park

























ЖК SILENT PARK, Львів


ЖК SILENT PARK Львів - продаж квартир на Орлика від забудовника Лев Девелопмент. Ціна від: 26500 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Шенген / Shengen, U/C


































ЖК Шенген, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Шенген (вул. Залізнична) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Perfect Life (probably, the guys responsible for the name don't speak English very well and don't understand how ridiculous it sounds), Vynnyky (Lviv suburb), prep








































ЖК PERFECT LIFE, Винники — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК PERFECT LIFE (вул. Галицька) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Auroom Solar, prep

























ЖК AUROOM SOLAR, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Аурум Солар (вул. Соняшникова, 32) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Mill Town, U/C

































ЖК Mill Town, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Міл Таун (вул. Лемківська, 9/ просп. Чорновола) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Auroom Spark, prep









































ЖК AUROOM SPARK, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Аурум Спарк (вул. Навроцького, 4) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Photos of Villa Magnolia (completed in 2019) by Yuriy Bobak


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Photos of Місто Трав (Misto Trav, completed in 2020) by Yuriy Bobak


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Riel City, U/C









































ЖК Riel City, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Ріел Сіті (вул. Рудненська, 8) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua













ЖК Ріел Сіті, Львів


ЖК Ріел Сіті Львів - Продаж квартир в новобудові по вул. Рудненська (Левандівка) від забудовника РІЕЛ. Ціна від: 18075 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Фруктова Алея (Fruktova Aleya / Fruit Alley), U/C

































ЖК Фруктова Алея, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Фруктова Алея (вул. Під Голоском, 4) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Софіївка (Sofiyivka), U/C

































ЖК Софіївка, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Софіївка (вул. Угорська,14) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Містечко Піздамче (Mistechko Pidzamche / Pidzamche Town), U/C

















































ЖК Містечко Підзамче, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про Городок Подзамче (вул. Новознесенська) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua













ЖК Містечко Підзамче, Львів


ЖК Містечко Підзамче Львів (ЖК Вежа, Форт, Брама) - продаж квартир на Б. Хмельницького від забудовника Ріел. Ціна від: 17375 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Skyfall, U/C

























ЖК Skyfall, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Скайфол (вул. Щирецька, 55) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Парус City (Parus City), U/C

















































ЖК Парус City, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Парус Сіті (вул. Кульпарківська) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua













ЖК Парус Сіті, Львів


ЖК Парус Сіті Львів - Продаж квартир у Львові від забудовника Парус в новобудові на Кульпарківській. Ціна від: 20900 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Америка (America), U/C
























ЖК Америка, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Америка (вул. Володимира Великого, 10) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua













ЖК Америка, Львів


ЖК Америка Львів - продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника РІЕЛ. Ціна від: 18320 грн/кв.м




novobudovy.com


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Z40, U/C
































ЖК З_40, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК З40 (вул. Замарстинівська, 40) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Auroom Sunrise, U/C































ЖК AUROOM SUNRISE, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про Аурум Санрайз (вул. Січинського, 2) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

Shenkey said:


> They should also not install gas and use electricity.


Why?


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Red Wood*
Birky (Lviv metro area)
9 townhouses
U/C






































КМ Red Wood, Бірки — Будинки в котеджних містечках — ЛУН


Все про КМ Red Wood (вул. Янівська, 44) на ЛУН: продаж будинків та земельних ділянок в котеджних містечках від забудовника, актуальні ціни, інформація про планування та інфраструктуру.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Капітель (Kapitel)*
Zubra (Lviv suburb)
9 duplexes
U/C





















Котеджі в Зубра від компанії Капітель


Котеджі всього за 5 хвилин від King Cross Leopolis (с. Солонка). Елітне житло з терасами та басейном на даху за ціною квартири




www.kapitel-z.com.ua













КМ Капітель (Франка), Зубра — Будинки в котеджних містечках — ЛУН


Все про КМ Капітель (Франка) (вул. Івана Франка) на ЛУН: продаж будинків та земельних ділянок в котеджних містечках від забудовника, актуальні ціни, інформація про планування та інфраструктуру.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Avalon Holiday*
Aerial view autumn 2021:






































Аерообліт ЖК Avalon Holiday, Сокільники — ЛУН


Вид з висоти на комплекс вул. Проектована, вул. Героїв Майдану (ЖК Авалон Холідей) на ЛУН: обліт дроном на 360 градусів з видом на всі будинки житлового комплексу і хід будівництва.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*S78*
January 2022:































ЖК S78, Львів: хід будівництва на фото — ЛУН


Фотографії ходу будівництва ЖК S78 (С78) (Львів). На ЛУН Ви можете легко переглянути динаміку будівництва житлового комплексу!




lun.ua


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Tone Volume said:


> Why?


Because you have to buy gas and electricity you can produce.

Heat pump is also more efficient at heating up a place and induction stove is way better than gas.


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Ярославенка, 23а (23a Yaroslavenka Street)*

_Location:_ Lviv, Sychiv district
_Use:_ residential
_Buildings:_ 1
_Floors:_ 6
_Apartments:_ 15
_Status:_ prep

_Renderings:_
































ЖК вул. Ярославенка, 23а, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК вул. Ярославенка, 23а на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Cinematic*

_Location:_ Lviv, Zaliznychiy district
_Use:_ residential
_Buildings:_ 5
_Floors:_ 6-7, 10, 12
_Apartments:_ 200
_Developer:_ Нова Оселя
_Status:_ prep

_Renderings:_







































ЖК Cinematic, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Сінематік (вул. Любінська, 93) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Green Park*

_Location:_ Vynnyky (Lviv suburb)
_Use:_ residential
_Buildings:_ 1
_Floors:_ 8
_Apartments:_ 79
_Status:_ completed (2021)

_Photos May-June 2021:_
































ЖК Green Park, Винники — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК Грін Парк (вул. Сухомлинського) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Містечко Підзамче
(Mistechko Pidzamche / Pidzamche Town)*

December 2021:
















February 2022:

























https://lun.ua/uk/%D0%B6%D0%BA-%D0%BC%D1%96%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%87%D0%BA%D0%BE-%D0%BF%D1%96%D0%B4%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%87%D0%B5-%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B2%D1%96%D0%B2/%D1%85%D1%96%D0%B4-%D0%B1%D1%83%D0%B4%D1%96%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%86%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B0


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Pictorial*

_Location:_ Lviv, Frankivskiy district
_Use:_ mainly residential
_Buildings:_ 1
_Sections_: 4
_Floors:_ 12-13, 15-16 
_Apartments:_ 280
_Developer:_ Rubicon Group
_Status:_ U/C

_Renderings:




















































ЖК Pictorial, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про Пікторіал (вул. Володимира Великого, 2а) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua




_


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Пасічний (Pasichniy)*

December 2021:









February 2022:









Some of the sections completed earlier:













































ЖК Пасічний, Львів: хід будівництва на фото — ЛУН


Фотографії ходу будівництва ЖК Пасічний (Львів). На ЛУН Ви можете легко переглянути динаміку будівництва житлового комплексу!




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Continent Style*

_Location:_ Sokilnyky (Lviv suburb)
_Use:_ residential
_Buildings:_ 3
_Floors:_ 5
_Apartments:_ 74
_Developer:_ Continent
_Status:_ prep

_Renderings:
























ЖК CONTINENT STYLE, Сокільники — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про ЖК CONTINENT STYLE (вул. Героїв Крут) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua




_


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Continent Art*

_Location:_ Lviv, John Lennon Street
_Use:_ residential
_Buildings:_ 1
_Floors:_ 9
_Apartments:_ 50
_Developer:_ Continent
_Status:_ announced


















ЖК CONTINENT ART, Львів — Квартири в новобудовах — ЛУН


Все про Континент арт (вул. Джона Ленона) на ЛУН: продаж квартир в новобудові від забудовника, актуальні ціни, планування, хід будівництва на фото і інфраструктура жилого комплекса.




lun.ua







https://novobudovy.com/novobudovy-lvova/continent-view


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Стрийська, 45
(45 Striyska Street)*

January 2022:










February 2022:


















вул. Стрийська, 45, Львів: хід будівництва на фото — ЛУН


Фотографії ходу будівництва вул. Стрийська, 45 (Львів). На ЛУН Ви можете легко переглянути динаміку будівництва житлового комплексу!




lun.ua


----------



## Tone Volume (Nov 18, 2020)

*Obriy3*

January 2022:










February 2022:


















ЖК OBRIY3, Львів: хід будівництва на фото — ЛУН


Фотографії ходу будівництва ЖК OBRIY3 (Обрій 3) (Львів). На ЛУН Ви можете легко переглянути динаміку будівництва житлового комплексу!




lun.ua


----------

